# Stuart turner st oscillating steam engine



## Selwyn (Nov 25, 2012)

Found some old castings of what I believe to be Stuart Turner St oscillating steam engine. I would like to build it but have no plans. Can ayone help.
email [email protected].
Thanks


----------



## skyline1 (Nov 25, 2012)

Hi Selwin

You can get them direct from Stuarts Here http://www.stuartmodels.com/part_cat.cfm?cat=13 and and bits that may be missing from your set, bit pricey though Stuart stuff always is nowadays.

Regards Mark


----------



## Herbiev (Nov 25, 2012)

Selwin. Please post an introduction in the welcome section. 
Mark beat me to the post re the plans. They are pricey but you get quality


----------

